# Cryptocoryne uenoi (UN.L01)



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok here the cryptocoryne uenoi


















I have seen this crypt uenoi turn pinkish when growing submerse with vien. 
It one of the more beautiful crypt for me to add to my collection. Yes it might look abit identical as crypt keei.
But the feel is different.


----------

